# suspicious e-mail



## teej (Apr 26, 2004)

Is anyone out there familiar with this e-mail address:

*>>Address Removed<<*

I received a very short e-mail with an attachment from this address today.
I do not know the address, it is not in my address book, etc.

The message was very short. All that was typed was
"The access is open!!!"
"password for archive" and then 5 numbers.

I did not open the attachment. I replied to the sender for their identification but have not received a response yet and my reply was not returned so it must have gone through.

So does anyone know this e-mail address or did anyone else receive the same message I received?

yours in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2004)

Its a virus.

See the admin announcement forum for additional details.

-Please note: If you get -anything- from MartialTalk addresses that is similar, delete immediately, do not open package.  Virus spoofs addresses.


----------



## teej (Apr 27, 2004)

Moderator, Mr. Rustaz was correct in that this e-mail probably contained a virus or parasite. However, the e-mail address is real and belongs to a respected Martial Artist, my address and his was probably picked up off another e-mail or address book.

That being the case, I request that the moderator remove my post so as to remove the address from view that I listed in my original post related to the suspicious e-mail.

Thank you,
Yours in Kenpo,  Teej


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2004)

I removed the address, but left the post as it may be helpfull to others in intent.


----------



## teej (Apr 27, 2004)

OK   Readers beware as we removed the address to protect the owner as his address was basically stolen and used in an attempt to spread a virus. The address contained the word "kenpo" in it.

In the past two weeks I have received two different virus e-mails appearing to come from martial arts origins. One was from a certain martial art web site that had their address mailing list broken into. The second, [the one mentioned above] appeared to come from an instructor.

Don't open any attachments!! Verify from the sender that they sent you an attachment and make sure you know the sender. Update your virus protection daily and keep it running. A few months ago, I received something that shut down my Norton program. I could not get Norton to come back on. I had to shut my computer down and restart my computer to get my Norton Internet protection to come back on.

Another tip I picked up. Do not open any e-mails that you receive while you are connected to the Internet. Disconnect from the Internet, then go back and get your e-mail. It takes a little longer but can stop a bug from zipping in through your Internet connection.

More computer savy experts out there can explain this better than I can.

There is more to self defense these days than blocks and punches. lol
Teej


----------

